
Ask HN: South African Internet Is Disrupted. Please Assist - nsomaru
Hi HN,<p>The WACS undersea cable is reporting a fault (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.businessinsider.co.za&#x2F;wacs-undersea-internet-cable-is-broken-again-2020-3). My immediate network relies on international bandwidth to participate in meetings and work sessions.<p>One approach I considered to overcome these limitations was to provision a VPS on a local host through analysis of peering agreements and how they mapped to physical undersea cables --&gt; ZA. Algo server would then get us a route out that has better performance.<p>Does this sound reasonable? Any assistance would be appreciated.<p>Thanks,
- nsomaru
======
x3osint
Huh!? Usually VPN to another more technically stable country should work.

